# S7-1200 Wandpanel-PC mit Visu



## Schippi23 (29 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe zu Hause meine Elektrik komplett erneuert und werde eine Siemens S7-1200 zur Steuerung der Lichter und Rollos einbauen.
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem "schönen" Touch-PC für eine Trockenbauwand.
Der PC solte Windows 7 oder 10 fähig sein damit man mit dem Panel auch mal Servern kann oder ihn einfach als Digitalen Bilderrahmen verwenden kann.

Zum Visualisieren meiner Gebäudesteuerung dachte ich an WinCC. Das sollte doch auf einem Windows Panel laufen oder?
Oder habt ihr evtl noch vorschläge für andere Visualisierungs-Software die auf die S7-1200 zugreifen kann? Denn hübsch ist das Siemens zeug auch nicht wirklich...

Wie sieht es mit dem Web-Server der Steuerung aus? Bin leider ein absoluter Leihe im HTML programieren 

Würde mich über Vorschläge und Erfahrungsberichte sehr freuen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Dezember 2017)

Da würde ich eher ein Thinclient Panel wählen (z.b. Siemens Familie ITC) die dann z.b. per VNC Viewer auf einen "Normale" Rechner schaut.

Als Visualisierung kann mann den WinCC Runtime Basic/Advanced nehmen die im TIA Portal Engineering drinnen ist.

Bram


----------



## emilio20 (30 Dezember 2017)

Hallo
ich verwende eine Shuttle XPC X5060XA weiß. Auf dem Win10 und TIA Wicc Runtime läuft

https://plcsmarthome.jimdo.com/visus/

https://direktkauf.idealo.de/portal...608A89C5DAC7295661952C5113FBF0?execution=e1s1


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (30 Dezember 2017)

Hallo

von uns gibt es eine kostenfreie Visu auch für S7 1200.

Panel mit Win reicht


----------



## Schippi23 (2 Januar 2018)

Wow! Also Emilio, dass sieht ja mal hammer aus was du gemacht hast! Braucht man für die WinCC Runtime eine extra Lizens?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Januar 2018)

Hallo Emilio,

auch von mir ein Kompliment für die Ausführung deiner "Anlage"


----------



## emilio20 (2 Januar 2018)

Hallo
vielen Dank,
Ja für WinCC braucht man die entsprechende Lizens.


----------



## Hausen (2 Januar 2018)

Hallo Emilio,

womit hast Du eigentlich das Haus gezeichnet? Hast Du das selbst erstellt?

Gruss Hausen


----------



## Schippi23 (15 März 2018)

Ich habe mich für einen ZOTAC Barebone und einen Touch-Monitor von Beetronics entschieden...


----------

